# just curious



## roxy (Oct 14, 2008)

im not really sure i understand why glass tanks/aquariums are worse than plastic rubber maid tubs. i get that the glass tanks dont allow for good ventilation, but hows that different from a rubber maid tub ? i was looking at some pics on the cage examples and noticed some of the tubs had a lid with the middle cut out for hedgie proofing purposes. wouldnt this also cause venting issues ?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

There's at least 2(that I can find) discussions on bin vs aquarium.
Storage Bin vs. Aquarium Controversy

Ruminations on ventilation

A lot of different points of view and arguments get thrown back and forth, and in the end, only the owner can make the decision as to how they wish to keep their hedgie.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

The main difference is that the tubs can have ventilation holes drilled into the sides, and that since the tubs are wider at the top, they can have better airflow.


----------



## roxy (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks ! it was alot of good points

p.s - sorry bout my thread !! i'll check for past threads before asking more questions ! lol


----------

